# conversor dc ac



## darkcomet (May 2, 2007)

lo que pasa es que necesito hacer un conversor dc ac para controlar la intensidad luminica de un bombillo de 120vac y el dac me vota voltaje continuo si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria es urgente por ahi me dijeron que con tiristores pero la verdad no se como


----------



## JV (May 2, 2007)

Busca en el foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6642.html


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2007)

Los "Bombillos" (Lamparas incandecentes) funcionan indistintamente con CA o CA, por lo que con un regulador PWM de la tension adecuada lo puedes regular.


----------



## aliteroid (May 3, 2007)

Lo que tambien puedes hacer es utilizar un dimmer digital busca el datasheet del LS 7231 este es un chip que realiza tal proposito tiene un pin de control por medio de voltaje.


----------



## darkcomet (May 4, 2007)

gracias por la colaboracion sin embargo ya encontre una forma menos compleja con un 555 un comparador y un transistor de potencia 
gracias por la ayuda a todos


----------

